# The Pump



## Leslie (Nov 11, 2002)

OK, Finally on 11/11/02 I am READY to get on TRACK. I have been on a "refeed" for almost 2 weeks and have had enough........... 

I have taken my measurements and will be monitoring them biweekly. I have thrown the scales out the window because it is evil  

I have also thrown my high carb bulikning diet out the window because I am a wuss and cannot handle my carbs Also because some people remind me I am IR resistant

I would like to clarify, that after my show was over BOTH DP and W8 said they would be there for me. I am taking them up on the offer

I will be posting meals again and doing a "transition" diet to get used to eattign regualrly and clean, and also gradualyy upping my cals towards the bulk. 


PS I named this The PUMP because of my recent obsession with PUMPkin muffins It reminds me exactly what I NEED to do.(Not eat anymore  ) LOL

My workouts will be with my BF. I worked out with him last week and actually sweated(I usually barely sweat with weight w/o's) and was SORE. I think this will be a good thing for my bod.

Despite my guily desire and lil fat gain I will NOT be doing ANY cardio, until I get the ok. I might as well enjoy while it lasts.

And as ALWAYS your feedback/comments/criticsm/and of course babble are welcomed


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey!
Actually sweating now, eh? Cool! Isn't there some old post saying that women should train like men anyway? You will do awesome! 
Pumpkin muffins, eh? Sound great. I was in a sweet mood last night at the grocery store..and they had pumkin and sweet potato pies..buy 1 and get one for free...I actually stopped and looked at them...I passed them by...was hard, but i did it!
Kinda funy...you are removing cardio...and I need to increase mine significantly....


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

Good luck babe......You know we are all here to kiss.......I mean kick your ass if you stray once again


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll reserve comments until I see the workouts!

Also, do you plan on posting measurements as they are and as they change?  (Hey at least I am not asking for pictures!)  You need some accountability!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Also because some people remind me I am IR resistant




Isulin resistant resistant eh? 

By the way, out of curiosity, how did you establish you are IR?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Pump*



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TCD PLEASE DO NOT start


----------



## Leslie (Nov 11, 2002)

*MONDAY 11/11/02 MEALS*

Meal 1
1/2 c oats
4 oz chicken
1 Tbsp Natty PB
 *was a lil over carbs, was supposed to have 25g

Meal 2
1/2 apple
5 oz chicken 
2 tsp Flax
1.5 c Green Beans with ACV

Meal 3
5 oz Sweet Potato
5 oz chicken
2 tsp Flax
1 c Green beans with ACV

Meal 4
1/2 apple
5 oz chicken
2 tsp Flax
1.5 c Green Beans w/ ACV

Meal 5
2 cups Squash
5 oz chicken
2 tsp Flax
1 c Green beans w/ ACV

Meal 6
2 scoops Designer
2 Tbsp Cream
   OR
5 oz chicken
2 tsp Flax
1.5 c Green beans w/ ACV  .....not sure how hungry I will be



SUGAR FREE today. Someone got a basket of YUMMY looking cookies delivered today. I did not have one Now, if they had been pumpkin muffins.......


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Pump*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> TCD PLEASE DO NOT start



No!

I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Way to go Les!

Pumpkin muffins, huh   can't say that those are my fave, but I did cheat with some Milk Duds this weekend


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Way to go Les!
> 
> Pumpkin muffins, huh   can't say that those are my fave, but I did cheat with some Milk Duds this weekend



Hmmm, didn't see THOSE in your journal.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

DAMN... how'd you find that so quick!

You must not have looked too long in my journal or you'd have seen why I had the cheats... as a reward


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

B.  You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Good luck Les....of course, luck has nothing to do w/ it....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> B.  You can run, but you can't hide.


Wanna bet???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

Good Luck Leslie!

how are ya today?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Nov 16, 2002)

Must agree with you w8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 16, 2002)

Here's what I envision....Leslie has taken a "Detour"....actually probably a whole box of Detour bars, she may be even on her second or third box..........and her little fingers are just to "Chubby" to type!   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 16, 2002)

LMFAO!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Here's what I envision....Leslie has taken a "Detour"....actually probably a whole box of Detour bars, she may be even on her second or third box..........and her little fingers are just to "Chubby" to type!
> 
> 
> DP



 Haha very funny. Actually, I decided to get a life 

I have been real busy these past couple days shopping for engagement rings and even made a trip up to NJ to visit my parents.

As for the detour, there was none. I am back to lugging my plastic containers of chicken. My only cheat was extra Sweet Potato Just because I am not logging does not mean I am sugar loading


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats hon.....I wish you both the best


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Are those Detour bars good?

Secondly.....Les, did you go to the doctor?   PM me girly!!!


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats Les!!!   Wohoo!!!

Tell us the whole story!!!

How did he propose, where were you, what were you doing, etc. !!!

Details girl!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Haha very funny. Actually, I decided to get a life
> ...



That's good to hear 

Congrats Les!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey all- I am not engaged.....yet per say

We have been shopping for rings, and just bought one(I narrowed it down to 3 and he picked)

 I felt so selfish looking at all the diamonds and all. I just cant wait to get the proposal.. He says i will have it by the end of the year....I can't wait!

Psst I gotta get him to ask me before I blow up  LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

hey Les!
Wahoo! Congrats to you...almost!

Of courwe, this means we must be ready to mourn the loss of another incredible woman from the single radar screen....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

So true!!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2002)

Well I AM technically still single, so don't mourn yet

I havent been posting, but I HAVE been sticking to my meal plan! I have been loggin in my w/o's in a pad at the gym and I am SORE. I am really trying work out hard and heavy. I wasd doing 2 plates per side on the ISO Row Lat machine The one trainer was like "you aint playin around LOL" I guess all the sugar form my binge has given me some strength at least

I have not done any cardio, and I am anxious to do some, cause I still feel fat! To top it off I am going to Florida in the middel of my "bulk" at XMAS time grrrrrr


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

hey! 
do notbe silly. we all know you will be looking WAY better then most girls when you hit the beaches! 
You know how many guys are gonna pretend to be Santa and ask you to sit on their lap and ask you want for Christmas???


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey all, I know havent been posting. Havent exactly been an agel either but NOT as bad as I WAS! Looking fwd to starting the BULKing bit with the gang. It should help keep me ocused as rigth now I dont have a meal plan until tommorrow. I will post anyways

Meal 1
2 c coffee
2 tbsp cream
2 scoops Designer
2 sweet n low

Meal 2
Lil less than 1 c lowfat cottage cheese
1/2 c oats

Meal 3
4 oz flank
6 oz Sweet potato


Meal 4
5 oz chickn
2 tsp Flax
1 c Green Beans

Meal 5
Banana
1 Tbsp PB
1/2 c oats (prew/o)

Meal 6
to be determined


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok so Meal 5 ended up being PB on wheat bread......

It was soo fuqing good! And also my last "dirty" meal before tommorows  clean bulk...well cept for the pumpkin muffins on Thrusday

Should I do cardio on Friday morning to , er compensate?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

DIRTY DIRTY LESLIE! 

DIRTY DIRTY LESLIE  Muffin Face! 

DIRTY DIRTY LESLIE  Bread and Muffin Face! 

DIRTY DIRTY LESLIE  Bread and Muffin  Fat Face! 

w8 a minute :holdeverything:  This can't ALL be going to your face???


w8 another minute......



> It was soo fuqing good! And also my last "dirty" meal before tommorows  clean bulk...well cept for the pumpkin muffins on Thrusday
> 
> Should I do cardio on Friday morning to , er compensate?




...are you planning ahead....this Thursday and Friday LOL hthat'sbad:


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

No I am not planning ahead, I just know I WILL be having pumpkins muffins 

:atleastIamhonest:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Muffin is singular........Muff for short! 

DP


----------

